# Use of Caustic Soda solution in cleaning



## Tandy (Jun 20, 2004)

Greetings from Oz! I have read with interest the posts associated with the use of Hydrochloric Acid, to which I agree. I have heard, sometime in the past, that Caustic Soda solution (Sodium hydroxide solution) can also be used in cleaning bottles. Any comments?

 Tandy, Adelaide S. A.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 25, 2004)

Sodium hydroxide will clean off dirt and grease etc.  but it's just as easy to use the Acid that will clean off every thing else [] .


----------



## Tandy (Jun 27, 2004)

[]Thanks Irish. An interesting chemical fact about Caustic Soda is that it will combine with manganese or iron stains and clean off the stain. Mind you, acid often has the same effect!

 Cheers


----------

